# Ertl dozer to Caterpillar Sixty bash



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is one of the latest projects to come off the workbench. It started as a 1:16 scale John Deere 430 crawler made by Ertl. First the dozer was taken apart 










then I took the original track assembly and added a new motor, radiator, gas tank, and the original seat. 



















After I got this far I decided I wanted a blade on it with the overhead cable system, so after a little time and a few pieces of brass later 





















And here are a few close up photos 



























Ready for some paint 









After I sprayed on some primer I almost decided to keep it gray like the older Cat Sixty dozers, But then I decided keep it yellow like planned 








Here it is en route to the Loyet Logging Company 









And here are a few final photos 


























Here is a close up of the original winch. It has since been removed and rebuilt to work as a winch for a Hyster Log Arch which will be posted soon. 









For any rivet counters out there I know this is not accurate to a real Caterpillar Sixty, but with the Ten Foot Rule it works for me. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. Hope you enjoyed. 

Thanks, 
Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man that is one sweet job. 
I hate to sound critical but I have to ask, is that really how the plow is attached? Everything else looks so real I thought for an instant I was looking at the real thing.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat project Aaron. It will look great in a logging scene. 

That's definitely one way they attached the dozer blade - 










-Brian


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job.. very nice indeed.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaron, 
That is one fine project. I love the variations in those old cable dozer rigs. 
I have been kicking around ideas for some Cat 60's 
and how to build them. I think my problem has been solved/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif. 
As for rivit counting, with the only models of 60's being very limited and 
costing out at 300+ dollars each this is a very acceptable solution. 
Thanks for posting. 
Rick Marty


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaron, beautifully done. How does it scale out? Is it 1:22 or 1:20.3? Oh, and where dod you get the pieces for the engine?


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Richard, they did attach the blades like this on some Caterpillars. The blade is attached kinda crude on my model but it will have to do until I have more time to take it apart and rework it. 

Joe, The motor I picked up at a Farm Toy show this year for a couple of dollars. It came out of another John Deere tractor. I then built an air cleaner out of spare brass tubing and added it. As far as scale goes I would say it is probably closer to 1:22.5 than 1:20.3 but none of my equipment is close to scale so it will have to do. 

I will be posting some pictures of my logging arch built for the Caterpillar Sixty shortly. 

Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work, Aaron.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous job with a toy, Aaron. Great finished effect. A little of this, a dash of paint and a lot of imagination and..... Super, super....


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, Here are a few more pictures. 










































Hope you enjoyed. 
Thanks, 
Aaron 
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Aron, 

Good looking dozer, and a super weathering job. 

chuckger


----------

